# Samsung UE32C6200 (LED) Sender sortieren



## Crymes (28. April 2012)

Hallo, 
Bald Käses ja soweit, dass Phoenix und ein paar dritte in HD ausgestrahlt werden.

Ich wollt jetzt mal fragen, ob es normal ist, dass man manche Sender teils minutenlang "durchschollen" muss, oder ob man die auch schneller sortieren kann.

PS: Was ist eigentlich die Netzwerksuche?


----------



## watercooled (1. Mai 2012)

Nein, geht nicht schneller.


----------



## Crymes (1. Mai 2012)

Hab die Kanäle jetzt mit ner PC Software geordnet.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. Mai 2012)

Mit welcher denn?


----------



## watercooled (1. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub SammiHub oder SammiDeluxe oder so  Habs auch damit gemacht.


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Mit welcher denn?


 
Also für Samsung TVs gits extra eine Software von Samsung ---> Share-Online - dl/GPKQOD3MWO


----------

